# New Hamskea Rests!



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just saw these posted on Facebook. What's everyone think? Might have to get me the hunter one.


New 2016 Hybrid Target Pro™

26% lighter than VersaRest.
Stainless steel dual ball bearings used for silky smooth action.
Patented Zero Tolerance Technology™.
Knurled, easy to use, Micro-tune knobs
Available both in Micro-tune and Standard versions.
Prices:
Standard $149.99
Micro-tune(as shown) $159.99
Available for sale starting January 3rd, 2016








New 2016 Hybrid Hunter Pro™

20% lighter than Full Capture VersaRest.
Stainless steel dual ball bearings used for silky smooth action.
Patented Zero Tolerance Technology™.
Over-molded Hybrid Launcher for minimal sound.
Over-molded containment bracket structure for durability and quietness.
Knurled, easy to use, Micro-tune knobs
Available both in Micro-tune and Standard versions.
Prices:
Standard $149.99
Micro-tune(as shown) $159.99
Available for sale starting January 3rd,


----------



## Maine-Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

The new Hybrid Hunter Pro looks really nice!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be buying a hunter model. Looks like they addressed all of the complaints I had with the original model. Won't have to coat it in mole skin. Quiet launcher arm that doesn't require mole skin. Decreased in size/bulk. eliminated the frame beneath the arm. Windage adjustment lines across the entire adjustment bar.


----------



## AZ_hunter88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks awesome I've been looking for something new might just have to try it out!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Only thing I'd rather see is the regular limb attachment. I like the clamps they use. I'm sure the way they are having it tied in works just fine too


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll be checking out the Hunter Pro, looks nice.
Except the blue sorry Karbon!


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks like a Target Pro in my future!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Some really nice upgrades to the original!

I'm curious to see how that donut holds up on the cord...


----------



## devinhal (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll def be looking forward to trying one this year. The price is really reasonable too. I think it'll be a very popular rest in hunting and target this year.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Those look awesome.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

this definately addresses my issue with the last one, built like a panzer tank and definately was the size of one!


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like I found a rest that might replace my AAE pro drop


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Yup ill be checking the hunter out for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

crap there goes my gift card!


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

These look top notch. Quick question. On the hunter version, wouldn't the stiff plastic launcher decrease accuracy over a spring metal launcher? I'm not sure how noticeable it would be though.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah ... The dropped the price? Hmmm


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

I wonder if you can use top limb driven like the Versa as well? It looks like you can still slide the cable attachment off, turn it 180° and go to the top limb. That would be cool.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Dayyum 1 of each I guess.. Wifey not going to be happy.


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

Glad I saw this! I was gonna drop $250 on the original hunting rest! I can't believe the price drop, maybe to compete with the QAD HX?


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

whats with the price drop? This will be my rest for 2016


----------



## kybowhunter95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good looking rest but I don't like a rest with a piece of cord on it. I guess I'm still old school. I use a nap quick tune prong rest for hunting and a spot Hogg blade for targets. This works great for me, but most like the more advanced' l guess


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

This rest is not supported on both sides of the launcher like the old rest....?


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks good...not good enough to replace my Versa though. I like the design, less bulky. Gonna have to wait and see how they hold up. The micro tune feature is very nice too. The Versa is a top quality product so I'm sure these are also good. The bottom limb driven is nice too


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

D90rick said:


> Glad I saw this! I was gonna drop $250 on the original hunting rest! I can't believe the price drop, maybe to compete with the QAD HX?


Was made in USA now China Hahaha joke


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

If these hold up they will kill the used market!!! These are cheaper new than what a lot of guys are asking for used ones in the classifieds.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hope they come in all black, would consider ordering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

if the hunter is as quiet as a smackdown pro then i'll end up with one. i had a versa its way too bulky. i like my smackdown pro much better.


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

wow those look really nice


----------



## ArrowIL (Dec 8, 2015)

mez said:


> If these hold up they will kill the used market!!! These are cheaper new than what a lot of guys are asking for used ones in the classifieds.


This appears to be a different model than the Original Versa Rest. While it looks to be less sturdy it is probably still better than any other brand on the market. Not a fan of the blue accents though.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone know if It will be offered in only black?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Anyone know if It will be offered in only black?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just blue for now. Hopefully they make an all black one too


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks sweet! May have to buy one


----------



## AZ_hunter88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone think it'll be possible to replace the hunter launcher with the spring steel one?


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll take a Hunter Pro and put my Versa on my target rig. Looks great except the blue.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

AZ_hunter88 said:


> Anyone think it'll be possible to replace the hunter launcher with the spring steel one?


It's the same rest. One just has the full capture attachment on with the full capture blade on installed.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

nflook765 said:


> These look top notch. Quick question. On the hunter version, wouldn't the stiff plastic launcher decrease accuracy over a spring metal launcher? I'm not sure how noticeable it would be though.


Agreed, thats the only thing missing imo. Great looking rest.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be getting the hunter for sure


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Might have to try out the hunter pro.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The blue looks good IMO. But that's just me.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

nick060200 said:


> if the hunter is as quiet as a smackdown pro then i'll end up with one. i had a versa its way too bulky. i like my smackdown pro much better.


Yup^^^ As long as they offer a red or black accent then I'll grab one.


----------



## justinm82 (Feb 18, 2012)

mez said:


> If these hold up they will kill the used market!!! These are cheaper new than what a lot of guys are asking for used ones in the classifieds.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

mez said:


> If these hold up they will kill the used market!!! These are cheaper new than what a lot of guys are asking for used ones in the classifieds.


Yeah,if they hold up people won't sell them so they will kill the used market.
Or are you talking about the used market of a different rest? Because I don't see why they would sell foe more in the classifieds than brand new.
Why would this affect the used market?
Anyways, when I was looking for a limb riven rest rest it was between Limbdriver or Hamskea.
Unfortunately the picture on Hamskea website looked like a combination of a picture with 3Ddrawing/cartoon, I could never quite figure out what i was looking at, so I went with a Limbdriver and couldn't be happier.
The little things that influence our decisions.
This one looks good though.


----------



## ArrowIL (Dec 8, 2015)

Boubou said:


> Yeah,if they hold up people won't sell them so they will kill the used market.
> Or are you talking about the used market of a different rest? Because I don't see why they would sell foe more in the classifieds than brand new.
> Why would this affect the used market?
> Anyways, when I was looking for a limb riven rest rest it was between Limbdriver or Hamskea.
> ...


I think he was saying that this new "cheaper" version of the Hamskea rest will kill the used market for the original Versa rest model that sells new for $210+ and used for around $150. Why buy a used one for $150 when you can get a used one for a different price. They are different and the original seems more robust. However, if the new model holds up perfectly like I assume it will then everyone will just say the original was over engineered. There's no way I would sell the original to pick up this version, but if I ever needed another rest I would certainly try this one out.


>>--------->
IL


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

They look nice, but, already having limb drivers, no need. I'm sure they are just as good, maybe even better.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Since trying a Hamskea one of the best rests on the market. Now new and improved can't imagine. I am pushing it a bit color options would be next.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I like the new design a lot better. I just wish they would have come out sooner before I already bought
a Limb Driver micro elite.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks interesting. Big Hamskea fan. Not ready to give up my two Versa micros for one (and hate the blue - doesn't work with any of my color schemes - hopefully they'll come out with black) but I'll be interested to hear feedback on these.


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

The material used in the hunter model launcher is just an over mold. I know they've been tested with thousands of shots and very little to no wear. It's not all "plastic", it's metal with a over mold. Very very durable, but if you don't like it you can use another model launcher. 

The versa rest can be set up top or bottom limb, up or down cable, or as a spring/lizard tounge rest. 

The limb attachment works well with both regular limb and split limbs. It's actually easier to make adjustments with the upgraded system.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I just bought a second one 2 days ago with micro tune, they are awesome rests. I do like some of the features on these (the colored marks, the knobs, and the way it ties in) but the old one is fine. When I first got it I was really surprised how lite it was. Folks on here make it sound like it weighs 5lbs, it is a touch heavier than other rest, but it is no big deal, at least to me it isn't. I am fine with the old style, I actually use a limbdriver capture blade on mine, I had to modify it a hair, to get the holes to line up. Just took a dremel and put the capture blade in a vise and made one of the holes a touch wider to make it line up the hemskea. I just like that blade better than the whale tail. I took the containment ring off also, it was a pain shooting with it on, at least practicing. For folks getting these, I would run one piece of black electrical tape around the limb where you tie in at. The string will rub the paint off your bow on the corners if you do not, I started doing this years ago when I used the limbdriver pro-v, I tied a similar way.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd like to see it in person and see how wide the full containment is if it's narrow enough to keep the arrow from hitting the riser I might try one. To me a full containment rest that doesn't keep the arrow off the bow riser when the bow is at rest is worthless.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

flozell_a said:


> The material used in the hunter model launcher is just an over mold. I know they've been tested with thousands of shots and very little to no wear. It's not all "plastic", it's metal with a over mold. Very very durable, but if you don't like it you can use another model launcher.
> 
> The versa rest can be set up top or bottom limb, up or down cable, or as a spring/lizard tounge rest.
> 
> *The limb attachment works well with both regular limb and split limbs. It's actually easier to make adjustments with the upgraded system.*


The bolded is the best upgrade, IMO. Getting the tension right with the old model is tricky since the cord tension changes when you're tightening down the screw. This also eliminates the need to have different size clamps for different types of limbs. :thumbs_up


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been shooting the Hamksea Versa rest since they came out years ago.

I had Limbdrivers before that and after time I broke them. 

The Hamskea has been going strong. Super tough and bombproof rest!
The orginal is not heavy either. People always say it's so heavy. It's not it's just built solid.

The new rests look nice. Lighter for those guys who thought the Versa rest was so heavy and cheaper for the people who complained about the high price of the Versa rest.


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I was just going to order one from eBay. But I'll wait till the 3rd lol


----------



## tradtusker (Jul 21, 2006)

Not going to find a better rest out there for the Money ! 
Been shooting the Original and love it, No going back once you'v seen what it can do, and the build quality and precision. 
The new design is going to tick a lot of boxes for Target and Hunters alike. If your looking for a very high quality arrow rest with lots of versatility, try the new Hamskea rests 
And a great team that stand behind the Product and Customer Service.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

I like that hybrid hunter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Boubou said:


> Yeah,if they hold up people won't sell them so they will kill the used market.
> Or are you talking about the used market of a different rest? Because I don't see why they would sell foe more in the classifieds than brand new.
> Why would this affect the used market?
> Anyways, when I was looking for a limb riven rest rest it was between Limbdriver or Hamskea.
> ...


I was talking about the used market for the original Hamskea. If this slim downed version proves to be as durable and functional as the original, I have no doubt that it will, then why pay $150-$180 for a used older model when a brand new one is cheaper. 

The original model is a pretty big step above anything else out there. There is just no comparison if you have looked at them side by side.


----------



## Jonathan3220 (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad to see they are continuing their great product line. I'm still very impressed with my versa rest !


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope they come out with a black or red version on the knob. The blue doesn't go with my set up. I wonder if the non micro hybrid Hunter is all black?


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't let the knurled blue knob stop you.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

nismomike said:


> Don't let the knurled blue knob stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the deer won't care what color it is


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

ClintRhodes said:


> Yeah the deer won't care what color it is


Nope, they sure don't. But I sure do.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Bowhunters Supply has the old style, non micro, for $144. These new ones do look great! --BB


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Bourbon Boy said:


> Bowhunters Supply has the old style, non micro, for $144. These new ones do look great! --BB


The original is still the best built rest made. It may be a little bulky and a little heavier than some but when quality and durability matter the original is the go to rest. It can be set up any way you want to set it up. It is quiet as a mouse as well.


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

Are the new one's made in China?


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> The original is still the best built rest made. It may be a little bulky and a little heavier than some but when quality and durability matter the original is the go to rest. It can be set up any way you want to set it up. It is quiet as a mouse as well.


I agree! Best rest ever made. People
Complain if the weight but it's relatively light...it's a rest!

I only complain about weight when's it's 100's of pounds carried on my back! Haha


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice, I will be checking these out for sure


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

tadpole said:


> Are the new one's made in China?


Thing is made in the USA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

These look awesome. I have 4 original micros and they rock. The best rest just got cheaper and lighter. Still kinda partial to my originals.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I am still scratching my head to why the put blue components on the rest. I hate when any manufacturer does this. 

Looks like a nice rest. I like the micro features.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Blue is kind of their theme color. You guys are picky on a little color on your rest.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> I am still scratching my head to why the put blue components on the rest. I hate when any manufacturer does this.
> 
> Looks like a nice rest. I like the micro features.


Is it even possible to paint over the blue ? I'm assuming it is Anodized Aluminum.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

jdcamo said:


> Blue is kind of their theme color. You guys are picky on a little color on your rest.


Yeah everyone has their "deal breakers". I don't like the blue....but i won't be giving it a second thought. I'm ordering one of these


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Patiently waiting on these to hit the Lancaster website so I can preorder one. Gift card burning a hole in the pocket


----------



## Spacyjr72 (Jan 14, 2015)

Never used a hamskea but it looks likes just the ticket for my new halon. My only questions are for the guys shooting them is how quiet are they? And how fast are they? Thanks for any input.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Anybody compare them to Vaportrail rest? Torn between the 2 for my new athens


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

For durability and versatility there is no rest better. They are built like a tank and quiet as a mouse. Quietest drop away rest i have used and that includes the Ace, QAD HDX,Trophy Taker and Limb Driver.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Mathias said:


> I'll be checking out the Hunter Pro, looks nice.
> Except the blue sorry Karbon!


hahahahaha


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I wonder if that spring on the activation cord will cause some noise on the shot.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Spacyjr72 said:


> Never used a hamskea but it looks likes just the ticket for my new halon. My only questions are for the guys shooting them is how quiet are they? And how fast are they? Thanks for any input.


They are limb driven.... .so they are as fast as your limbs


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

ParkerBow said:


> Anybody compare them to Vaportrail rest? Torn between the 2 for my new athens


I've had and shot both. VT makes a nice product but there is simply no comparison between the two. The Hamskea is much better built all the way around. It would be like comparing a Ford Focus to a Mercedes.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

highwaynorth said:


> I wonder if that spring on the activation cord will cause some noise on the shot.


No noise at all from mine! Excellent rest all around!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

mez said:


> I've had and shot both. VT makes a nice product but there is simply no comparison between the two. The Hamskea is much better built all the way around. It would be like comparing a Ford Focus to a Mercedes.



I am assuming that those who are comparing the two are comparing the versa rest not these new models. correct? the new ones in my mind are untested as the build is a bit different.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Is it possible to etch and paint over the Blue Anodized parts!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Hybrid Hunter Pro will be available to order from Hamskea on Jan.3.

Hybrid Hunter Pro will be on my bow this year!!!Heres another look at the rest...

http://www.hamskeaarchery.com/hamskea-news/Hamskea_Archery_Solutions_2016 Catalog.pdf


----------



## Spacyjr72 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. You have helped me make a decision on my new rest for my halon. Was looking to the TT as I don't really care for my AAE pro drop. Does the Hamskea rest lock or do they work like a TT. Thanks again and you guys rock.


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

Anybody know when their website will be updated? Went to order this morning but still wasn't a option for the new rest under shop area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

dls0418 said:


> Anybody know when their website will be updated? Went to order this morning but still wasn't a option for the new rest under shop area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same thing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Give them a call, they have great customer service. I had a allen head strip out and they sent me the part same day no questions asked. This rest will be on my new rig for sure.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

xhammer23 said:


> Give them a call, they have great customer service. I had a allen head strip out and they sent me the part same day no questions asked. This rest will be on my new rig for sure.


Was it by any chance the Allen bolt that tightens the cable arm to the axle?...that is the only problem I have had with the Hamskea rest...which is good because I have had every other rest fail in one way or another. Hamskea makes excellent rests and like you said great customer service. I called them about the stripped Allen bolt and explained it was probably my fault and they shipped me a bag of extra bolts right away. I love how versital and adjustable the Versa rest is best rest I have ever had by far. I will probably pick up one of the new rests for my hunting rig


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

Website has been updated. Just ordered my hybrid hunter pro micro tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

Oooo I like the target one


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

dls0418 said:


> Website has been updated. Just ordered my hybrid hunter pro micro tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I put my order in for the hybrid hunter last night on Lancasters website. Couldn't wait any longer, figured I'd get a place in line


----------



## Cameron11 (Dec 27, 2015)

Are the hybrids able to be shot fixed? I see they come with less launchers.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Just ordered the hybrid target pro micro off of the Hamskea website. I figured it would be quicker than waiting for Lancaster to get them.


----------



## Kiwi Bowhunter (Nov 12, 2011)

The hunter model is awesome, I have been waiting for a rest like this to replace the QAD


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

ParkerBow said:


> Anybody compare them to Vaportrail rest? Torn between the 2 for my new athens


After recently buying a Vapor Trail micro elite, I would get the new hamskea without a doubt.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hunter187 said:


> Was it by any chance the Allen bolt that tightens the cable arm to the axle?...that is the only problem I have had with the Hamskea rest...which is good because I have had every other rest fail in one way or another. Hamskea makes excellent rests and like you said great customer service. I called them about the stripped Allen bolt and explained it was probably my fault and they shipped me a bag of extra bolts right away. I love how versital and adjustable the Versa rest is best rest I have ever had by far. I will probably pick up one of the new rests for my hunting rig


Yes it was.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

I just ordered the hunter pro micro off of their website. Can't wait to get it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

I ordered a hunter pro micro elite from their website. hopefully they are ready to ship..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I really hope they rethink that whole blue color thing. Why the heck would they not make the knob and arm black?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

if the blue bothers anyone that much you probably wanted pink handle bar streamers on your pink bike as a kid..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

woke up to an email from LAS saying my rest was backordered. Now got an email from ups my choice with my tracking number from LAS. must of come in stock this afternoon


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

evox said:


> if the blue bothers anyone that much you probably wanted pink handle bar streamers on your pink bike as a kid..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Always one !


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

JHENS87 said:


> woke up to an email from LAS saying my rest was backordered. Now got an email from ups my choice with my tracking number from LAS. must of come in stock this afternoon


Turns out I was wrong. Got another email that it's expected to ship on 18th and the rest of my order shipped today. Dang 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

Has anyone received their new rest yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I have mine, I bought it at the ATA show, for those of you who are crying about the blue, really it's only just the pivot arm. But if it really bothers you, go buy a new QAD, they are only $230-250!!!!!!--BB


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

Bourbon Boy said:


> I have mine, I bought it at the ATA show, for those of you who are crying about the blue, really it's only just the pivot arm. But if it really bothers you, go buy a new QAD, they are only $230-250!!!!!!--BB


Anybody get theirs and get a chance to get it set up? Still waiting on mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Soon as they are available I will have one. Nice looking rest!


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

dls0418 said:


> Anybody get theirs and get a chance to get it set up? Still waiting on mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's mine!!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Ordered the micro hunter just waiting for the new bow to arrive.

Everyone that has one, what do you think?


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks nice

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Here's mine!!


How hard is it to tighten the cord? Seems between holding the bow, pulling down on the cord, and trying to tighten that ball, that you might need a third hand? Could you show a pic of the limb pad and how it is attached to the limb?


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you set the spring tension like you do on a vaportrail limbdriver where you hold down the arrow, let go of it and there should just be enough tension to spring the arrow fully up?


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Still waiting for an all black model then I'll buy [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bonz said:


> How hard is it to tighten the cord? Seems between holding the bow, pulling down on the cord, and trying to tighten that ball, that you might need a third hand? Could you show a pic of the limb pad and how it is attached to the limb?


Here is a pic of the limb pad. I actually ordered a limb clamp like is on the versa rest today, plus I'm going to get some flo green bcy.030 halo serving for the rope that way it will match the strings.


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bonz said:


> Do you set the spring tension like you do on a vaportrail limbdriver where you hold down the arrow, let go of it and there should just be enough tension to spring the arrow fully up?


The spring tension adjustment has two small Allen screws that you remove and you can rotate the black cap over the spring to adjust the tension. Really simple


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

still waiting on mine. ordered direct they took the money from the account but no emails sent to me yet. hopefully it will be here this month

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

evox said:


> still waiting on mine. ordered direct they took the money from the account but no emails sent to me yet. hopefully it will be here this month
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I got lucky I guess the owner of our local archery shop went to ata show and I had him pick me one up at the booth.


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> The spring tension adjustment has two small Allen screws that you remove and you can rotate the black cap over the spring to adjust the tension. Really simple


Is it a pain to tighten that ball on the limb cord while trying to hold the bow and pull down on the cord?


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

So does the launcher stay up till fired, or does it cock when you draw, or do you have an option by tying it into the down cable?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wood said:


> So does the launcher stay up till fired, or does it cock when you draw, or do you have an option by tying it into the down cable?


comes up when you draw. and if its like regular versa. can be up/down cable or top/bottom limb. haven't gotten mine yet to figure out


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bonz said:


> Is it a pain to tighten that ball on the limb cord while trying to hold the bow and pull down on the cord?


No actually it wasn't. I've got a bow vise so that helped out.


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Is the cage big enough to clear a high profile vane like a blazer thru it?


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bonz said:


> Is the cage big enough to clear a high profile vane like a blazer thru it?


Yeah it is, that's what I'm shooting and plenty of clearance.


----------



## DBLGBL (Feb 18, 2007)

Have not seen this but it looks "vulnerable" for a hunting rest. Based on the pics I don't think I would want to drag it through the hell that can be an elk hunt. Am I wrong?

2gbl


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bonz said:


> How hard is it to tighten the cord? Seems between holding the bow, pulling down on the cord, and trying to tighten that ball, that you might need a third hand? Could you show a pic of the limb pad and how it is attached to the limb?


You shouldn't have to hold the bow. Its very easy to adjust.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

DBLGBL said:


> Have not seen this but it looks "vulnerable" for a hunting rest. Based on the pics I don't think I would want to drag it through the hell that can be an elk hunt. Am I wrong?
> 
> 2gbl


Yes you are. Hamskea makes very, very solid equipment.


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

evox said:


> still waiting on mine. ordered direct they took the money from the account but no emails sent to me yet. hopefully it will be here this month
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Same thing here. Figured it would be faster then going through Lancaster archery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

dls0418 said:


> Same thing here. Figured it would be faster then going through Lancaster archery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep me to. And no emails.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

enewman said:


> Yep me to. And no emails.


mine just came today. never recieved any emails.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

Does anyone know where to order these in Europe? Thanks


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

highwaynorth said:


> I really hope they rethink that whole blue color thing. Why the heck would they not make the knob and arm black?


Talk to them yesterday they said maybe next year they will come out with full black


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

Mine came in today. Never received any emails. Hopefully will get some free time this weekend to get it installed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Correct black will not be available until next year. If your in Europe I would call hamskea and ask for codie. He helped me today and should have the rest in a few days


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Would definitely like to see all black. My wife on the other hand is happy about the blue.


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Why do some many people care about the blue? They are such a good rest I would care if they where purple


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowtech2 said:


> Why do some many people care about the blue? They are such a good rest I would care if they where purple


Because black goes with everything, blue doesn't. If I'm going to spend $ 150 bucks on a rest, I would prefer it to not look stupid
by clashing with every other color thats on the bow. Would you buy a bow that came with red graphics on the limbs, red strings,
red grips and BLUE limb pockets?


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I probably wouldn't have liked pink....but blue doesn't bother me. I'm getting one for a hunting bow so I'm not entering any beauty contests.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

bowtech2 said:


> Talk to them yesterday they said maybe next year they will come out with full black


Guess I will be waiting for next year... Will they sell a ton of these probably so, but not offering black was a terrible move on their part. They probably would have more than doubled their sales by simply offering black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

If you want a black Hamskea, I'd suggest going with the tried and true Versa rest.
They are truly built like a tank with a ton of adjustability and precision.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Blazinpond said:


> If you want a black Hamskea, I'd suggest going with the tried and true Versa rest.
> They are truly built like a tank with a ton of adjustability and precision.


For a list of reasons..main one being cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Ryjax said:


> For a list of reasons..main one being cost.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, i wasn't directing my response to you specifically.
Many made a similar statement before you that had a similar theme.

Take a look at the classifieds for a 'cheap' Versa rest in mint shape.
I'm downsizing my bow arsenal and selling a few the accessories separately.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3435233


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

From a Quality standpoint, They are versa Rest quality you expect from Hamskea.. We will be replacing the Vaportrail/Limbdriver line with the new Hamskea rests.. They impressed me that much… I agree they should offer an all black for the (Has to Match people). But that did not stop us from ordering at the ATA show.. They really are a Quality,Affordable target and hunting/3d rest.. 
For those that are on the fence, Order one.. You will be impressed…
JMHO
WAAC


----------



## ArizonaSouthPaw (Nov 4, 2015)

Just got mine in a couple days ago. Not sure I am digging it. If anyone is interested in buying it shoot me a PM

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

ArizonaSouthPaw said:


> Just got mine in a couple days ago. Not sure I am digging it. If anyone is interested in buying it shoot me a PM
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What did you not like about it, thinking about getting this rest in the future?


----------



## ArizonaSouthPaw (Nov 4, 2015)

Didn't have the parts to make it cable driven. Package said it was supposed to have them. Not real big on the idea of a string running to my limb. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just ordered mine today! Hopefully shows up before my halon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I ordered one today too. I'll give it a whirl and see how it is.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

hoping mine ships soon, even though i have no arrows to set it up with yet


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

bowtech2 said:


> Why do some many people care about the blue? They are such a good rest I would care if they where purple


The blue it's self doesn't bother me. But I'm thinking of the turkey woods. I usually don't use a blind so a color on my bow is a minus. Besides that I like the look of the blue on a black bow.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

Do these rests supply you with an arrow cradle that goes on the shelf? Thanks


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

Buckbadger said:


> Do these rests supply you with an arrow cradle that goes on the shelf? Thanks


Also need to know that. Anybody hear of how long it will take to ship them? Ordered mine last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey guys is there any bounce back with these rest.....might try one out.




Tim


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Tim/OH said:


> Hey guys is there any bounce back with these rest.....might try one out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. None what so ever. Not when cable driven, and especially not when limb driven


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

chenashot said:


> No. None what so ever. Not when cable driven, and especially not when limb driven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks bro....



Tim


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Buckbadger said:


> Do these rests supply you with an arrow cradle that goes on the shelf? Thanks


No mine didn't. I'm gonna have to get one though any suggestions on what would be the best one to get?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Really like the look. I would add the Hamskea limb clamp though.


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> No mine didn't. I'm gonna have to get one though any suggestions on what would be the best one to get?


AAE makes a good cradle.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> No mine didn't. I'm gonna have to get one though any suggestions on what would be the best one to get?


After looking at their website they offer a few different arrow guides under rest accessories, but guessing they must be purchased seperately? You would think the rest would come with one?


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

Got mine but won't fit my 5 inch brace Apa


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> No mine didn't. I'm gonna have to get one though any suggestions on what would be the best one to get?


I like the OMP one the best...very low profile to avoid any fletching contact issues but still cradles the arrow well


----------



## mchaelmcm5 (May 12, 2008)

Ordered mine yesterday, and it was at my PO Box today.....that's fast.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Put mine on today. Haven't tuned it yet










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

tagged


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

JHENS87 said:


> Put mine on today. Haven't tuned it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.
Just had a few of the new Hamskea's delivered to me as well. 
Very quick order and shipping time (took about 5 days going direct through Hamskea).

Curious on your setup... I've never tried to setup a limb driven rest quite like that (not saying that it's wrong).
Knowing that the most limb movement occurs at the limb tips, could there be too much travel for some bows using that attachment point?

I'm not sure why, but on previous Versa rests, i believe i had to find a happy medium on limb placement to get the perfect movement/speed of the rest.
I'd love to hear your setup rational. Always looking for new or better ways to do things. Thanks in advance.


----------



## leo Malkin (Aug 6, 2012)

WAntw the target version


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Ordered on the 18th and got it today - direct from Hamskea. Not too bad. Now to get it set up.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine arrived yesterday to Mike Carter. Now I just need the bow and sight to arrive and I will be in good shape


----------



## Altec Audit (Jan 5, 2016)

How quiet is the arrow gliding on the launcher as you draw on the hunter model? Im ordering one for my Halon and it will be for hunting so i want silence. They advertise that it needs no felt, i just want to make sure so i can get some with my order if i need too. Thanks


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I just ordered one myself from the Hamskea website. I went with the target micro adjust model. I've never trusted a drop away rest but have been wanting to try one of the Hamskea's. The blue accent did it for me.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

JHENS87 said:


> Put mine on today. Haven't tuned it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not near as much blue as I thought it would be... Pretty sure I will be ordering one next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I like them enough, it's going on my M6 with Orange cams, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I put it there just out of laziness. the axle has a donut on it to tie rests in. theres not much room between the cam and limb so i went with path of least resistance. I'll try it out sometime and see how it does


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

I got ya...Thanks for the quick reply. Regardless, I look forward to hearing your results.
I'll probably set up one of mine this weekend similar to previous Versa Rests but using the sticky limb pad vs. the limb clamp/spring.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

JHENS87 said:


> Put mine on today. Haven't tuned it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does prime put that yoke ring on the bottom axle just to connect a limb drive rest? If so it's clever


----------



## tradtusker (Jul 21, 2006)

There are several ways to attach to the limb, If its on a limb that it may slide then use the backing rubber, otherwise I just go twice around the limb and tie in an overhand knot you can also use a D-loop knot and then just sinch it down hard. Burn the end of the knot just like you do one a D-loop.




That has worked for me on Elites and PSE's and never moved. For the Cord I get the length I want and tie in a Loop, This helps me to easily pull the tension into the string to set the rest and I lock "it" in against the Knot, ensuring it can not slip up. 

This is it loose.

and then Locked down tight.


----------



## Altec Audit (Jan 5, 2016)

Altec Audit said:


> How quiet is the arrow gliding on the launcher as you draw on the hunter model? Im ordering one for my Halon and it will be for hunting so i want silence. They advertise that it needs no felt, i just want to make sure so i can get some with my order if i need too. Thanks


can anyone answer this for me? Thanks


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> Does prime put that yoke ring on the bottom axle just to connect a limb drive rest? If so it's clever


I'm guessing thats what its for, or making it easier to pull the axles. It's only on the rest side so its what I'm using it for at least.


Altec Audit said:


> can anyone answer this for me? Thanks


I cant hear the arrow pulling on the launcher, it seems to be pretty dang quiet.


----------



## Altec Audit (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you sir.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Did they change the design of the containment ring on these?


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Did they change the design of the containment ring on these?


Yes - indeed.
A little smaller, better integrated (vs afterthought) and different arrow entry from the side.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

ArizonaSouthPaw said:


> Didn't have the parts to make it cable driven. Package said it was supposed to have them. Not real big on the idea of a string running to my limb.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What parts are needed to make it cable driven? My understanding is it can be converted to top/bottom limb or up/down cable with no extra parts needed, other than an arrow guide?

To make it cable driven, I would think you just reverse the blue arm and reverse the spring, what more do you need? Don't understand what else is needed?


----------



## ArizonaSouthPaw (Nov 4, 2015)

Need a spring that is wound the other way, called Hamskea I have one on the way. You would reverse the arm though, you are correct in that. But a different spring is needed. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Buckbadger said:


> What parts are needed to make it cable driven? My understanding is it can be converted to top/bottom limb or up/down cable with no extra parts needed, other than an arrow guide?
> 
> To make it cable driven, I would think you just reverse the blue arm and reverse the spring, what more do you need? Don't understand what else is needed?


Couldn't you run it to the up cable and it would work like a Mathews down force rest or similar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

ArizonaSouthPaw said:


> Need a spring that is wound the other way, called Hamskea I have one on the way. You would reverse the arm though, you are correct in that. But a different spring is needed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


So you just need a reverse wound spring? Was curious as I plan to use it as a conventional dropaway too, and when stated "parts" plural, I thought you meant several parts? If I order one, I'll make sure to tell them I want both springs, Thanks


----------



## ArizonaSouthPaw (Nov 4, 2015)

That would do it! Just that spring to make it go in opposite direction

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

As I'm interested in this rest, still not sure I want this hybrid as compare to the original? What I like about the original is you can use the rear arrow guide, aswhere the hybrid, you must use a stick on riser mounted guide on the shelf. Not a big issue, although I do like the rear mounted guide vs. sticking it on the riser shelf. Just wish the hybrid could utilize the rear arrow guide, as this aspect has me undecided which to get?


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

highwaynorth said:


> I really hope they rethink that whole blue color thing. Why the heck would they not make the knob and arm black?


For those not wanting the blue, you could always order the Standard model without micro which eliminates 2 blue knobs. Then the lever arm is removable, scuff it up and spray it black. I know the micro feature is nice, but do you really need it?


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Buckbadger said:


> As I'm interested in this rest, still not sure I want this hybrid as compare to the original? What I like about the original is you can use the rear arrow guide, aswhere the hybrid, you must use a stick on riser mounted guide on the shelf. Not a big issue, although I do like the rear mounted guide vs. sticking it on the riser shelf. Just wish the hybrid could utilize the rear arrow guide, as this aspect has me undecided which to get?


The rear arrow guide is not very good imo. Better to just put one on your shelf. The regular versa comes with both springs to shoot limb or cable.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been shooting the Versa rest ever since it came out! Best rest out there! Hamskea are top of the line!


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

xhammer23 said:


> The regular versa comes with both springs to shoot limb or cable.


The new rests are also suppose to come with both springs also, but some claim they didn't? So before I ordered one, I did call to see if I had to purchase a reverse wound spring seperate, and was told no, they are both included. So obviously, some did ship out with only 1 spring for some reason?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Buckbadger said:


> The new rests are also suppose to come with both springs also, but some claim they didn't? So before I ordered one, I did call to see if I had to purchase a reverse wound spring seperate, and was told no, they are both included. So obviously, some did ship out with only 1 spring for some reason?


mine came with both

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

xhammer23 said:


> The rear arrow guide is not very good imo. Better to just put one on your shelf.


I did decide on the Hybrid Pro Hunter, as for the guide, some are claiming it's not needed with this rest, becuse of containment feature and wide launcher. So I'll have to see how works without a guide then decide?


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Can I use d-loop string to change the blue cable out?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

bowtech2 said:


> Can I use d-loop string to change the blue cable out?


yup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Mine came with 2 springs. I got the Target micro adjust model. It is a very very simple rest to setup. The only thing I don't like is the arrow guide. Shooting with a hinge release and fat 3D arrows, it takes a silky smooth draw to not make the arrow walk off the launcher without the guide. The guide itself is too wide for the bow I put it on (Chill X)...the shelf where the guide needs to go to match the center shot of the arrow is not flat on the X, and the sticky tape can't get a good firm fit on the shelf. If you put it on the flattest part of the shelf, the guide and launcher will not be lined up. 

It is nice having the options of limb driven and cable driven drop away, with the ability to run it off the top limb or bottom.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

So if I go with a Hybrid, do I spend the extra ten bucks for micro adjust?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

4 Fletch said:


> So if I go with a Hybrid, do I spend the extra ten bucks for micro adjust?


some say the micro isnt needed, but I got mine with micro and love it. Alot of people looking at the hybrid's at the Hamskea booth over the weekend at vegas. Seem to be a real hit


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I got mine yesterday. Haven't taken it out of the package yet, but man it feels heavier than what I'm used to. Excited to get it setup. I'll be setting it up limb driven from the bottom limb.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

JHENS87 said:


> some say the micro isnt needed, but I got mine with micro and love it. Alot of people looking at the hybrid's at the Hamskea booth over the weekend at vegas. Seem to be a real hit


Thanx JHENS87.

FWIW I didn't get micro adjust when I bought my custom MBG Ascent, because of the cost, and I was concerned about it going out of adjustment in the field. I'm very happy with it. 

The Hybrid micro adjust is only ten bucks -- well, fifteen Canadian -- difference, so I'm undecided. 

And I've emailed Hamskea to ask about getting a different color no-stretch cable...


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

like the original versa micros better....


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

4 Fletch said:


> Thanx JHENS87.
> 
> FWIW I didn't get micro adjust when I bought my custom MBG Ascent, because of the cost, and I was concerned about it going out of adjustment in the field. I'm very happy with it.
> 
> ...


Just Pre stretch Bcy 23 Dloop cord to replace it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

at rest, where does the arrow lie? In the groove of the blade? It looks like the blade arm is flat, and lies flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToddRay (Nov 28, 2003)

Bad joke all made in the United States of America....I'm sure if you call them and ask the owners I'm sure they would talk to you about where all the parts come from here in the United States of America.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

4 Fletch said:


> So if I go with a Hybrid, do I spend the extra ten bucks for micro adjust?


My opinion a 10.00 upgrade doesn't give you a very good micro option, if it was that good it would cost more. I was going to go with the non micro but figured 10.00 more and got the micro, now I know why it's only 10 more, because it sucks. Works fine going one way, but once you stop and have to go back a bit, it jams up where you have to mess with it. And depending on your rest height those little knobs can be a pain to turn below the body of the rest.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Buckbadger said:


> My opinion a 10.00 upgrade doesn't give you a very good micro option, if it was that good it would cost more. I was going to go with the non micro but figured 10.00 more and got the micro, now I know why it's only 10 more, because it sucks. Works fine going one way, but once you stop and have to go back a bit, it jams up where you have to mess with it. And depending on your rest height those little knobs can be a pain to turn below the body of the rest.


haven't had any issues what so ever with mine. I found the micro adjust to be very precise

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dls0418 (May 27, 2014)

evox said:


> haven't had any issues what so ever with mine. I found the micro adjust to be very precise
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Same thing here. I found the micro to be much more precise and user friendly then the micro on my ripcord ace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

evox said:


> haven't had any issues what so ever with mine. I found the micro adjust to be very precise
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


My up and down, definitely was rough, but after reading replies, figured it might be dirty? So took out main screw from body to access the micro threads and blew out with compressed air and added a drop of fine oil. Much better now, guessing there was a little metal transfer or grime on the threads?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Buckbadger said:


> My up and down, definitely was rough, but after reading replies, figured it might be dirty? So took out main screw from body to access the micro threads and blew out with compressed air and added a drop of fine oil. Much better now, guessing there was a little metal transfer or grime on the threads?


very possible. glad it's good to go now though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

naturalsteel said:


> Just Pre stretch Bcy 23 Dloop cord to replace it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank you. According to Codie at Hamskea it's #23 Spectra. I'm not sure if that's slightly different than BCY 23... 

And thanx to the many above who answered. Amazing what info comes out sometimes from a little question, especially when an answer helps someone who wasn't expecting it. 

FWIW I may wait until the all black unit comes out. I'm sure the folks at Hamskea want to serve as many customers as possible, and having read this and other threads and heard from many at the recent show they realize a lot of archers want all black. 

So it likely won't be a long wait. Until then I'll just swipe the whisker biscuit off Management's bow when she's not looking.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

I saw Dave Cousins has one and might switch from his blade rest...


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

4 Fletch said:


> Thank you. According to Codie at Hamskea it's #23 Spectra. I'm not sure if that's slightly different than BCY 23...
> 
> And thanx to the many above who answered. Amazing what info comes out sometimes from a little question, especially when an answer helps someone who wasn't expecting it.
> 
> ...


the blue is so minimal you honestly wouldn't know it was there just glancing at the bow. you really need to eye scour mid section to see it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I just installed one on my Bowtech Destroyer and it's just what everyone says that it is and more... Great Rest, Easy Setup and Very Quiet, Well worth the Money..


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Got mine at Vegas. Was a nice unexpected surprise










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

evox said:


> the blue is so minimal you honestly wouldn't know it was there just glancing at the bow. you really need to eye scour mid section to see it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I found this to be true as well. The pictures make the blue stand out more than it does in person. However, I don't think I will be using the blue cord; I will use a different color of loop material.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Had a Hoyt said:


> I found this to be true as well. The pictures make the blue stand out more than it does in person. However, I don't think I will be using the blue cord; I will use a different color of loop material.


agreed. I can't see my self knocking a products over all quality due to something only I know is there. if it had been something only I know is WRONG it would be a different story nothing wrong here unless you're against a great rest..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## warden415 (Dec 15, 2009)

Which way should the cock vane be oriented with this hybrid hunter?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I always shoot with the cock vane up on my Hamskeas. Have never had any contact problems. Plan on shooting the same when my Hybrid Hunter gets here. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

warden415 said:


> Which way should the cock vane be oriented with this hybrid hunter?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


any way youre comfortable with. once your release fires that doesn't magyere

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Just ordered mine today. Blue, black, purple, or pink........I don't care. I was very impressed with the construction of those rests. Well built and exactly what I was looking for. Hope I get mine soon. 

SCFox


----------



## kritter02 (Nov 23, 2015)

for those who have these in use what type of arrow guide are you using? i got a hybrid hunter micro tune (my first limb driven rest) i really like it didnt know it didnt have an arrow guide i made one out of a peice of stick on foam for the time being.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

kritter02 said:


> for those who have these in use what type of arrow guide are you using? i got a hybrid hunter micro tune (my first limb driven rest) i really like it didnt know it didnt have an arrow guide i made one out of a peice of stick on foam for the time being.


none for me. that's what the containment hoodbis there for

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

I just put a Hybrid Pro on my C4 for indoor spots, arrow flight is absolutely incredible! Love this rest!!


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm trying to find somebody w/ the Hybrid Pro that has set this rest up to be Cable Driven or willing to try it this way to get your opinion.


----------



## ArizonaSouthPaw (Nov 4, 2015)

George Charles said:


> I'm trying to find somebody w/ the Hybrid Pro that has set this rest up to be Cable Driven or willing to try it this way to get your opinion.


It is an awesome rest cable driven. I just won a local 3D tournament with this rest being cable driven. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

